# Css trio 12 package in a 2 cu. Ft. Enclosure?



## tys (May 18, 2008)

Is it possible to put a trio12 kit in a 2ft3 enclosure? Would it perform well and if so what would be the tuning point? Could you still get roughly the same output with the same low tuning point for HT only.

Thank you


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The best you can do in 2 cu.ft. is add 16 washers to each PR for a 21.6 hz tuning and modify the Bash 500 Hi-Pass filter to 18 7 hz with 1 db of boost in the 25 - 30 hz range.


----------



## tys (May 18, 2008)

would this be the same for the 12" driver with the 15" PR set up?

Thank you


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

With a 15" PR you would add all 20 washers for a 21 hz tuning, the amp HPF would be 18.7 hz with 1 db of boost in the 25 - 30 hz range. The estimated SPL looks identical to the yellow line in the post above.
 

​


----------



## tys (May 18, 2008)

LOOKS LIKE FUN.

thanks for your help


----------



## tys (May 18, 2008)

would I be better off throwing two 12" subs in that enclosure sealed or the 12" with 15" PR? If that would be better would I use two of the trio drivers with the same amp? Or would one sealed 15" be better? i would think the two 12" due to surface area.


----------



## tys (May 18, 2008)

I just realized that it would probably have to be a different driver as i think the ohm ratings are wrong for using 2 of the trio12. maybe another driver or would the 12 w/ PR work better or too close to call?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

2 subs would only work if wired in series for a 8 ohm load, that would reduce the amps output by half. 




> maybe another driver or would the 12 w/ PR work better or too close to call?


Not sure what you mean here, state your maximum box size and budget and we'll see what your options are.

​


----------

